# الافراج عن نجلاء الامام



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

الافراج عن نجلاء الامام

*تم الافراج عن نجلاء الامام بعد ما تم حجزها بعد ان اعلنت ايمانها المسيحى باوامر عليا من رئاسه الجمهوريه*
*بعد ان الغيت فقرتها فى برنامج 90 دقيقه*

سنواليكم  بالاخبار
*
*صورة لنجلاء الإمام وهي في طريقها لجرن المعمودي








​*أزهريون يُطالبون المُتنصرة نجلاء الإمام "كاترين" باستغفار ربها والعودة للإسلام!*





**كتب: جرجس بشرى – خاص الأقباط متحدون
قالت الناشطة المصرية الحقوقية نجلاء محمد الإمام والتي أعلنت مؤخرًا تحوّلها من الإسلام إلى المسيحية على الملأ، في حديث خاص ومُفـَصل لـ "الأقباط مُتحدون" أن هناك شيوخًا من دار الإفتاء قد اتصلوا بها وطالبوها بالعودة إلى الإسلام  بعد الوضوء واستغفار ربها ثلاث مرات. ولكنها رفضت طلبهم.
وأكدت الإمام: أنها قد آمنت بالمسيحية بمحض إرادتها وعن اقتناع كامل منها، وأنها تنازلت عن ميراثها الذي يقدر بملايين الجنيهات حُبًا في المسيح.



وعن هل هناك تهديدات من أسرتها بسبب تحولها إلى المسيحية، قالت الإمام: أن أهلها أناس عاقلين ومُحترمين وواعين، وأنهم لما علموا بتحولها إلى المسيحية احترموا حريتها في الاختيار. مُشيرة إلى أن هناك تهديدات مستمرة تصلها من أفراد ليسو من أسرتها.
وقد أكدت نجلاء محمد الإمام "كاترين" أنها ستخوض المعركة بنفسها أمام المحاكم وأنها مُصرة على أخذ حقها في بلدها، ولن توكل عنها أحدًا في هذه القضية المهمة

​


----------



## ponponayah (30 يوليو 2009)

*مبروووووووووووووووك عليها الافراج
وبجد ربنا معاها ويقويها
ميرسى على الخبر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

مبرووووووووك عليها الافراج 

شكرا على الخبر يا جوجو​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووك عليها الافراج​*
> *وبجد ربنا معاها ويقويها*
> *ميرسى على الخبر*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


*مبروك عليها خلاصها بالمسيح*
*انا مبسوط جدا لهيك*​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مبرووووووووك عليها الافراج ​
> 
> 
> شكرا على الخبر يا جوجو​


*ربنا يقويها يارب *
*على الرحب يا حبيبى  كيرو*
*شكرا الك*​


----------



## man4truth (30 يوليو 2009)

الله لا يترك اولاده


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*اكيد*
*من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى*
*شكرا للمشاركة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2009)

*خبر مفرح 
يا ريت نصليلها من قلوبنا ان ربنا يحافظ عليها وعلى اولادها ويحميها من ضربات ابناء الظلام
ميرررسى يا جوجو على الخبر الجميل ده *


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع يحافظ عليها ويحميها من كل شر*
*شكرا الك انتى يا دونا لمشاركتك الحلوة*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك *​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا  يحافظ عليها ويحميها من كل شر

ميرسى ابنى الحبيب على الخبر الجميل*​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*على الرحب ديما يا امى*
*نورتى بمشاركتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يوليو 2009)

*حمدلله على سلامتها
ربنا يحميها يارب
و يتمجد اسمه عن طريقها
صلوات العدراء والقديسين معاها

ميرسى ليك على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 يوليو 2009)

*ربنا معاها ويحميها ويقويها
ويبعدعنها المتخلفين  أبناء الظلمة
ميرسى علىالخبر​*


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*نورتى بمشاركتك الجميلة امى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جوجو 
على الخبر
والرب قادر على حماية ابنائة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا لتواجد يا استاذى وليم*
*نورت*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 يوليو 2009)

*الله على الاخبار بجد تستاهل كل خير 

ربنا يحافظ عليها 

عجبانى ثقتها اوى فى ربنا 

ودموع توبتها وهيا بتقدم حياتها وحياة اولادها تمن لايمانها 

ربنا يحافظ عليها ويحميها​*


----------



## just member (31 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة بجد يا انجى اكتير مفرحة قلبى *
*فعلا ثقتها كبيرة بربنا *
*وبتحبة من كل قلبها*
*ربنا يبعد عنها كل شر*
*وشكرا للمشاركة الجميلة*
**​


----------



## king (2 أغسطس 2009)

اذا اردات انتكون كاملا بع كل ماتمالك واعطى الفقرلء ولتبعنى اية يعنى الملايين فى حضن االمسيح


----------



## zezza (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جوجو على الخبر 
ربنا معاها و يحافظ عليها و يثبتها على ايمانها


----------



## قلب حزين (3 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يحفظها هى واولادها فى اسم يسوع*
*شكرا للخبر المفرح*​


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحافظ عليها ​ 
وعلى اولادها من كل شر وشبه شر​ 
شكرااااااااااااااااا جوجو​ 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (3 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يحميها ويحافظ عليها ويقويها على محاربات الشيطان

شكراً على الخبر

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

king قال:


> اذا اردات انتكون كاملا بع كل ماتمالك واعطى الفقرلء ولتبعنى اية يعنى الملايين فى حضن االمسيح


*صحيح*
*شو بيعنى ملايين بحضن المسيح*
*دة عمرنا كلة ما بيسوى  ولا بيوفى حقة فينا*
*شكرا لمشاركتك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا جوجو على الخبر
> ربنا معاها و يحافظ عليها و يثبتها على ايمانها


*امين ربى يسوع يثبتها بأيمانة للأبد يارب وتكون بركة وتمجد اسمة فى كل اعملها*
*ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
*شكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

قلب حزين قال:


> *ربنا يحفظها هى واولادها فى اسم يسوع*
> 
> 
> *شكرا للخبر المفرح*​


*امين ربى يسوع*
*شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة*
**​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا يحافظ عليها ​
> 
> وعلى اولادها من كل شر وشبه شر​
> شكرااااااااااااااااا جوجو​
> ...


*امين ربى يسوع*
*ويمجدو اسمك يارب بكل مكان *
*ديما على الرحب يا امى *
*شكرا لمشاركتك*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

ferrari قال:


> الرب يحميها ويحافظ عليها ويقويها على محاربات الشيطان​
> شكراً على الخبر​
> الرب يعوضك​


*امين ربى يسوع*

*ينصرها ويحميها من ضرباتة*
*شكرا للمشاركة اخى العزيز فيرارى*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحافظ عليها


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

امين ربى يسوع
شكرا يا مرمورة لتواجدك


----------



## BITAR (5 أغسطس 2009)

*مبروك عليكى الخلاص*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

*والف مبروك كمان يا استاذ بيتر*
*ربنا يقويها ويكمل طريقها بخير*​


----------

